# Unimat motor repair



## Tom Whitfield (Aug 5, 2011)

Newbie here with my first post besides the intro page.
Have a Unimat SL DB 200 with a motor problem.The shaft will move back and forth an 1/8". It runs till the shaft runs out then it makes noise and stops.
Fixing to take it apart and have a look see. Any tips or cautions? Hope I can shim it with a washer and get it going long enough to find a replacement. Been checking out Mamas old sewing machine.The motors look similar. Don't know if it turns the right way.
  Appreciateany advice.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Tom,
 look for a bearing or bushing retainer that is out of place. 1/8" end play is too much. Sometimes, small motors simply have fingers bent over the edge of the bushing/bearing and they flex a bit and the bushing/bearing pops out of the bore in the end housing. The shaft should slide through the bushing/bearing so you can access the retainer mechanism. It could be a snap ring, but usually not on smaller motors. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Tom Whitfield (Aug 8, 2011)

Found some info. Ironically,it said I had to turn down a socket to get to the recessed nuts. Managed to get to them with needle nose pliers.Didn't see any thing out of order. Put a couple washers on to get rid of the excessive end play.
Plugged it in and it ran. It would run smooth,then get noisy. Think its worn beyond my fixing it.
Seen a replacement motor on e-Bay awhile back for $50. Wish I'd bought it. I doubt I can get this one repaired for any where near that.


----------



## British Steel (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the Unimat motor, but if it has roller bearings they should be a standard size (and marked with a stock number), and a few Local Currency Units should be enough to replace 'em - if on the other hand it has bronze bushes, there are standard sizes that may fit if the shaft isn't badly worn - either would probably beat the cost of a new motor by quite a margin?

Dave H.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Aug 17, 2011)

Tom

Have you had any licuk getting that motor to behave?

If that is a bushing model, the washers that are usually used in them are fibre washers and act sort of like a thrust washer. shaft has to be really clean and lubricated with light oil. Make sure that if there is any end play in the rotor that it is not rubbing on anything, like the end belss or windings etc.

Post a picture and we can maybe help out a bit more.

Walter


----------

